
Bob Lutz Thinks the Tesla Model S Is a Future Classic - ourmandave
http://www.thedrive.com/sheetmetal/17833/bob-lutz-thinks-the-tesla-model-s-is-a-future-classic
======
WWLink
"He thinks that, in the future, the Model S “will be remembered as the first
really good-looking, fast electric car. People will say ‘Too bad they went‎
broke.’”"

Indeed. The Model S is a lovely looking car. Better looking than practically
every other EV, which is usually an exercise in plastic decor in the wrong
places, and cringe.

------
LyalinDotCom
We need the “Android” of iTesla edition that the rest of us can afford...

~~~
xbmcuser
Till Toyota goes all in on electric I don't see it in the near future. Toyota
so far has been promoting and trying hydrogen based cars rather than electric.

~~~
petre
Toyota is playing it safe like they always did. Part of the reason why they
build reliable vehicles, albeit rather utilitarian and some times even boring
or ugly.

------
RickJWag
I read Lutz's column in Road & Track. It's good.

